# udev error "exec of program [..] failed" [SOLVED]

## Hanoc

Hi,

I have recently instaled gentoo on my new laptop and I've just messed things up.

After a networkless install I synced the portage and tried to make a general update... the portage complained about coldplug and udev blocking each other... so I made a bad decision... unmerging udev.

Soon I discovered my mistake and reemerged udev.

My system "seems" to work but i get errors everytime I plug or unplug an usb or everytime i make any other modification.

The errors I get are in this form:

```
udevd-event[14571]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd'  failed

udevd-event[14572]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' faile

```

I've seen that this is a very common problem... but after googling a lot any of the suggestions worked for me (I've found a lot of people talking about some bug... or other issues related to particularities of other distros so I come here for help.

My kernel is 2.6.18-gentoo-r3.

I can post my .config file if needed or any other useful information.

At the moment, in theory, udev is _emerged_ and coldplug is _UNmerged_,

Hotplug, by the way is also emerged.

Thanks a lot.

----------

## Hagar

This could be the result of a stray configuration file from your old udev install.

See if there are any orphaned files in /etc/udev/rules.d/

```
equery belongs /etc/udev/rules.d/*
```

from app-portage/gentoolkit

or

```
qfile /etc/udev/rules.d/*
```

from app-portage/portage-utils

----------

## Hanoc

yes there are:

```

[ Searching for file(s) /etc/udev/rules.d/05-udev-early.rules,/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules,/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-input.rules,

/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules,/etc/udev/rules.d/75-cd-aliases-generator.rules,

/etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules,/etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules in *... ]

sys-fs/udev-103 (/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules)

sys-fs/udev-103 (/etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules)

sys-fs/udev-103 (/etc/udev/rules.d/05-udev-early.rules)

sys-fs/udev-103 (/etc/udev/rules.d/75-cd-aliases-generator.rules)

sys-fs/udev-103 (/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules)

sys-fs/udev-103 (/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-input.rules)

sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r1 (/etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules)
```

I don't understand the meaning of the output... I guesss I have to delete them... but I'll wait till confirmation.

Thanks!

----------

## bfx81

i have fixed this "problem" right now... just a second after i pressed the enter key (rebooting my system) i thought.... "damn! i forgot etc-update!!!"

well

remember: "etc-update is not an option!"

----------

## Hanoc

Solved!

thanks.. it was etc-update (the lack off)

I was so troubled by the error that I forgot basic things like the update.

Thanks to all of you  :Smile: 

----------

